# dogs braking :-((



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello and Happy New Year
Are there any of you who can give me an idea of ​​how I can solve this problem?

I live in a small compound and in a house opposite us they has the LEAST 3 large dogs - I think they are on vacation - because all dogs are let out on each terrace for 10 days now - and the barks 24/7 --- it means my kids have rooms out to the neighbor can´t sleep!
how do you stop the noise I have not seen some give them food or else all the time

HELP please 

Githa


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Try feeding them. It might quiet them down for a bit. Maybe at night when you want to go to bed. 

AAARRR!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I used to have a scottish neighbour, her garden just across from my house, she also had three large baladi dogs that just didnt stop barking all day and night long, day after day, drove me bunkers. 

She moved out about a year ago, it was a great relief.


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

i stayed at the Oasis Resort and the dogs was a huge problem and quite frightening as you returned to your complex at night time. Our nights sleep was disturbed by their barking. However I observed if you gave them food, the dogs were quieter as they slept off their full tummys


----------

